# nested datasets acl inherit



## spring_64 (Apr 13, 2017)

I have a pool and multi datasets in it. Users should access these datasets via samba and sftp. I set acl on dataset but in samba and sftp it ignore acls.

pool
            |----data1
            |----data2
            |----data3


```
zfs create pool/data1 and data2 data3
zfs set aclmode=passthrough pool/data1 and data2 data3
zfs set aclinherit=passthrough pool/data1 and data2 data3
```

/usr/local/etc/smb.conf

```
unix extensions = yes
map acl inherit = yes
inherit permissions = yes
posix locking = yes
nt acl support = yes
create mask = 0775
directory mask = 2755
inherit acls = Yes
inherit owner = Yes
```

when user create a folder the permission is *drwxr-xr-x* and if a file create with the same user the permission is *-rw-r--r--* !

Thanks,


----------

